# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Eremitas >  Calcinus laevimanus

## Gil Miguel

_Calcinus laevimanus_

----------


## Matias Gomes

eu quero eu quero, que lindo.

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Jose Filipe

Que grandes fotos, até parece que o eremita é enorme. Os meus eremitas têm patinhas azuis, mas não têm ferrões como este.

----------

